# Looking for something more aggressive...



## rjustice7 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

Right now I have a b. albopilosum, c. fasciatum, and a g. aureostraita.  I want to have four T's by the time I head back to college...I want something more aggressive.  My c. fasciatum is a fiesty little sucker, but not so aggressive...I'm thinking about stepping up.  I'm leaning towards an L. Parahybana...what do y'all think?  Any suggestions?

Thanks...

-Rob


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 4, 2008)

L. parahybana can be rather skittish and a little defensive, but definitely a great display spider and they get huge! Great choice IMO. :clap:


----------



## Trav (Jun 4, 2008)

If you want something that gets big and aggressive. Then consider a Phormictopus cancerides. I have 2 and they are more aggressive than Lasiodora parahybana plus almost get as big.


----------



## Bulldog08 (Jun 4, 2008)

I second the P. cancerides I have 2 and they are feisty!


----------



## crpy (Jun 4, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> L. parahybana can be rather skittish and a little defensive, but definitely a great display spider and they get huge! Great choice IMO. :clap:


I second this, one of my favorites, I had a male that was psycho though.


----------



## Ace Conan (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice start to the collection Rob. I don't have a L. Parahybana but I can offer some advice on aggressive T's. Two words: OLD WORLD. My favorite aggressive T, along with many others on this forum is the P. murinus aka the OBT. They are fairly cheap, readily available, and very aggressive, not to mention the coloration is striking and they produce a lot of beatiful webbing. I wouldn't trade mine for the world!


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 4, 2008)

I love Ceratogyrus species. Horned little demons!


----------



## Moltar (Jun 4, 2008)

I second P cancerides. I also second P murinus and the Ceratogyrus genus. Ditto on L para being a little overly skittish, lol. Mine is a little freakball that flips out every time i open the lid.

The P cancerides is VERY aggro towards prey but I haven't really gotten any threats out of her yet. They grow quick and have this cool purplish hue to them.

P murinus is uber defensive and colorful as they get but also skittish and pet-holish. I don't see much of mine.

I have two C darlingi slings and they're pretty cool. Very active and interesting but they burrow a lot. I probably won't be seeing much of them either as they grow.

My recommendation? P cancerides. It's the only t I have that's performed a vertical leap to grab a roach right out of my tongs.


----------



## vbrooke (Jun 4, 2008)

There is always the T. blondi


----------



## rjustice7 (Jun 4, 2008)

*A. Geniculata...*

What about an A. Geniculata as opposed to an L. Parahybana?  Does anyone know how they compare?  I don't think I want a P. Murinus at this time...a little too aggressive, although I'll probably make it my 5th or 6th...I dunno.  

I have heard the A. Geniculata is somewhat more aggressive than the T's I have now...but I'm inclined to believe I would have a little more fun with the L. Parahybana...although I must say etown 411  and the others about have me convinced on the P. Cancerides...the leap thing for the roach...that moves me lol.

Thanks...

-Rob


----------



## cabey0201 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll second the OBT vote.  I don't have any parahybana yet (not a huge fan of hair kickers) but I can attest to how cool the P. murinus are.  Awesome color, they think they're 10 ft. tall, super, super easy care, awesome webs and voracious eaters.


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 4, 2008)

I think the geni doesn't grow as big as the para, but has more colour. Their agressivity is somewhat similar, the geni may be more aggressive. I also think that the geni's venom is stronger. Personally I like the para better.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 4, 2008)

Genics get pretty big. Trust me, a bulky 8" T is still very impressively large. They're pretty fang happy and throw threat displays at the drop of a hat. They're also slow moving when compared to something like P murinus and thus a little easier to control. They're great looking t's (black & white w/ red) and grow pretty quickly.

Actually a pretty good first meanie. They have a lot in common with P cancerides but i'd say the latter is a bit faster.


----------



## DustinGoliath (Jun 4, 2008)

rjustice7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Right now I have a b. albopilosum, c. fasciatum, and a g. aureostraita.  I want to have four T's by the time I head back to college...I want something more aggressive.  My c. fasciatum is a fiesty little sucker, but not so aggressive...I'm thinking about stepping up.  I'm leaning towards an L. Parahybana...what do y'all think?  Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



Well, not to toot the old horn, but I have a nice 5"-6" Haplopelma Longipes(Vietnam Tiger) female for sale for 35$! Friggin vicious! I dread packing her as her brother was a handful. Dont get much more attitude than a Haplo. Check out my for sale. Sorry, I know that was shameless, but do check out Haplos reguardless. They are quite evil:evil: When I first got her, she threw a threat display that almost put her on her bach and then stayed that way for like ten minutes. Awsome. I dont know if its true, but Ive heard the Longipes are the fastest and most aggresive of the Haplos. Anyone confirm this?


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a 6 inch female Acanthosurria Geniculata and a 5.5 inch female Lasiodora Parahybana. Not one of them as yet made an attempt to bite me. The uricating hair on a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being the most irrating...both are a ten! The Lasiodora parahybana does not kick hairs and I have to shower everytime I hold her. She oftens comes from under her log to "investigate" when I do cage cleaning but never defensive. The Acanthosurria Geniculata will continue to kick her rump until I put her down but will not go into any "DEFENSIVE" posture. You cannot and will not go wrong with either one OR both!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 4, 2008)

L. Parahybana???

Maybe I'm in the minority but all of my personal experiences with L.P. concluded with them being a rather docile, though slightly skittish, T.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 4, 2008)

Go With A Baboon... Maybe A Gigas??? Yesssssss


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jun 4, 2008)

Hairmetalspider...I guess I am in the minority class with ya! My Laisodora Parahybana is docile. ITCHY...but docile.


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 4, 2008)

*Cyriopagopus!!!*

The best all around T's in my opinion. Out all the time, aggressive, eat in front of you and absolutely beautiful! In my experience they are terrestrial, burrowing and arboreal. I'd say about 90% terrestrial being out in front of you, 9% burrowing being tucked away with the leg and pedipalps showing and 1% arboreal climbing all the way to the top of the enclosure. If you like an occasional rush from your animals than these are the critters for you! They go insane when you move them from enclosures. They are quick, jump and run in any direction! Left, right, horizontally, vertically. I've spent hours at a time just watching and learning her behavior. She's new and I haven't caught on completely yet but I've learned a lot.


----------



## DustinGoliath (Jun 5, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> The best all around T's in my opinion. Out all the time, aggressive, eat in front of you and absolutely beautiful! In my experience they are terrestrial, burrowing and arboreal. I'd say about 90% terrestrial being out in front of you, 9% burrowing being tucked away with the leg and pedipalps showing and 1% arboreal climbing all the way to the top of the enclosure. If you like an occasional rush from your animals than these are the critters for you! They go insane when you move them from enclosures. They are quick, jump and run in any direction! Left, right, horizontally, vertically. I've spent hours at a time just watching and learning her behavior. She's new and I haven't caught on completely yet but I've learned a lot.


Oh I cant wait to have one of these!!!!!!


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 5, 2008)

DustinGoliath said:


> Oh I cant wait to have one of these!!!!!!


I'm so glad to see someone else intrested in these. It seems like no one else even knows they exsist!


----------



## von_z (Jun 5, 2008)

If you want a large aggressive new world T, I would go with the cancerides.  Otherwise, Old world is the only way to go.  There have been some great suggestions already, but I'll add a couple.  I have a Chilobrachys huahini (Thai Fawn)  that is big, visible all the time, and insanely aggressive!  I have already had 2 close calls just trying to remove the water dish for cleaning.  Also, check out the Aussie T's.  They are sweet looking, and from what I've heard, super aggressive as well.  Have fun!


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 5, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> L. Parahybana???


No minority.... I've kept a bunch, and not had a single one I'd even classify as very defensive.

I'll second _cancerides_ for attitude, or _geniculata_ for all around cool T.


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yeah, right.*



Scott C. said:


> No minority.... I've kept a bunch, and not had a single one I'd even classify as very defensive.
> 
> I'll second _cancerides_ for attitude, or _geniculata_ for all around cool T.


I've handled two cancerides (one of which my own, I handle her routinely) and never seen the slightest hint of defensiveness (albeit, I cup and remove them from their enclosures prior to handling).  Anyone familiar with S. calceatum?  I'm looking for something challenging myself.

--the nature boy


----------



## Arborealis (Jun 5, 2008)

*N. Chromatus*

Old world species are mean, but you never _ever_ see them. 

Here is my 5" N. Chromatus.

'Nuff said.


----------



## troglodyte (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't believe all the votes for P. cancerides. I have one and a cricket is crawling on it as we speak. I stick my hand in the cage to adjust the furniture and he just quietly sits there. There are exceptions to every rule, though. I've had the same results with my S. rubronitens. I keep buying defensive/aggro Ts and getting lambs!


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Troglodyte...I seen Acanthosurria Geniculata mentioned as defensive aka aggressive and my 6 inch female does kick her urticating hairs BUT somewhat calms down after I pick her up. I have did cage maintenance without her mistaking my hand and/or fingers for crickets. I know each individual tarantula is different and as the potential of biting me.


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got H. Lividum, 2 OBTs, 2 P. Regalis... and you know what my most aggressive T is?  

B. Sabulosum.  Evil.  Escaped once by charging me.  Will throw a threat pose before kicking hairs.  I touched her back leg with a chopstick one time to get her to move, and she turned around and tagged the chopstick rather than moving.

I've never heard anyone else say this about any brachypelma... but she's nuts.


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 6, 2008)

babyegypt said:


> Old world species are mean, but you never _ever_ see them.
> 
> Here is my 5" N. Chromatus.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Mine ties with my E. campestratus for being the most docile T in my collection.

--the nature boy


----------



## Crazy0monkey (Jun 6, 2008)

My Nhando gives a nice defencive position. It was hard to get out of teh deli up lol. I was takeing the tape off adn it reared up for like 10mins afterwards. Beautiful colors 2 imo. Great choice


my LP is rather skitish (only 2inches) But it has gave me a defensive stance a few times so i think shes gonna grow up to be insane xD


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 6, 2008)

*H. Lividum*

My most defensive is my H. Lividum...... phsyco litle guy and he isn't even grown yet. :}


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Do tell*

I'm not familiar with this species and could find little besides pictures on the web.  Could you tell me a bit more about it or point me in a direction to learn more?

--the nature boy




BoaConstrictor said:


> The best all around T's in my opinion. Out all the time, aggressive, eat in front of you and absolutely beautiful! In my experience they are terrestrial, burrowing and arboreal. I'd say about 90% terrestrial being out in front of you, 9% burrowing being tucked away with the leg and pedipalps showing and 1% arboreal climbing all the way to the top of the enclosure. If you like an occasional rush from your animals than these are the critters for you! They go insane when you move them from enclosures. They are quick, jump and run in any direction! Left, right, horizontally, vertically. I've spent hours at a time just watching and learning her behavior. She's new and I haven't caught on completely yet but I've learned a lot.


----------



## ThomasH (Jun 6, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I'm not familiar with this species and could find little besides pictures on the web.  Could you tell me a bit more about it or point me in a direction to learn more?
> 
> --the nature boy


http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/C-thorelli.html
Probably not as aggressive as a lividum. But I wanted something I could see. Oh and BTW the caresheet calls them thorelli's but they're now called Cyriopagopus shioedtei's.


----------



## Sweet'nTheRide (Aug 4, 2008)

I have an A. Geni and it is still little, probably about 1.5" still and you can't even open it's cage to feed it without it kicking hairs. Trying to get it to move with something will definatley result in at least a defense pose if not just spinning around and bitting. I think it is funny because the sticker that was on the cage when i bought it said "beautiful and friendly."


----------



## Kamikaze (Aug 4, 2008)

I just acquired a juvenile Lasiodora parahybana yesterday. I was trying to move her from a deli cup container to a bigger enclosure, she was really pissed... i tried nudging her by using a piece of chopstick and she immediately began attacking the chopstick and giving threat postures.


----------



## apidaeman (Aug 4, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> I love Ceratogyrus species. Horned little demons!


I had one of my marshalli slings. Take a shot at me last night during feeding.


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Aug 4, 2008)

von_z said:


> If you want a large aggressive new world T, I would go with the cancerides.  Otherwise, Old world is the only way to go.  There have been some great suggestions already, but I'll add a couple.  I have a Chilobrachys huahini (Thai Fawn)  that is big, visible all the time, and insanely aggressive!  I have already had 2 close calls just trying to remove the water dish for cleaning.  Also, check out the Aussie T's.  They are sweet looking, and from what I've heard, super aggressive as well.  Have fun!


I have 2 C.huahini slings, only 1/4", and they want to eat me already. They go bonkers when I open the deli lid. I'm nervous of them hitting the 1" mark, let alone 4+". Should be a fun experience raising them. I thought my OBT's were psycho.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 4, 2008)

I will agree with nearly any OW T. I figure your best bet is nearly any African Baboon or Asian species, Citharischius, Ceratogyrus, Coremiocnemis, Cyriopagopus, Hetroscoda, Poecilotheria, Selenocosmia, Pterinochilus, Hysterocrates, Eucratoscelus, or Haplopelma. Some are very common, some are nearly impossible to find, all can give a nice adrenal rush lol. The new stuff from Australia Phlogius would be a very interesting collection to start as well. LOL I guess you can tell I favor OW. L. para and T. blondi are nice T's, but there are so many others that seem 'less common' to me. Enjoy whatever you get, thats all that really matters.
Rev


----------



## arachnofab (Sep 21, 2012)

Any species of Poecilotheria

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 21, 2012)

arachnofab said:


> Any species of Poecilotheria


Hey man, Im just trying to save you some hassle here because I was totally guilty of this same thing, but while its GREAT that you're using the search and reading old posts to acclimate yourself being new here, I can't even begin to tell you how many people got annoyed and admonished me when I first got here and would respond to posts from like 2005.  I didn't even mean to, I never looked at the date - but maybe you should check the date before responding!   If for no other reason than usually the original poster isn't even around anymore to see your response.

I'm still *relatively* new to these boards and am making it my mission to help newbies not have to go through the frustration of feeling like nobody likes them because they bring back old threads. lol.  no offense meant! just want you to be aware.  have a lovely day


----------



## advan (Sep 21, 2012)

arachnofab said:


> Any species of Poecilotheria


I disagree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 21, 2012)

I vote for OBT.


----------



## Thomas2015 (Sep 22, 2012)

I might be in the minority on this, but I've had many tarantulas before and hands down, the most aggressive was my P. Irminia. She was a threat displaying, teleporting, tongs grabbing, cricket munching terror on eight legs. Still my favorite out of all of them though!


----------



## goodoldneon (Sep 22, 2012)

Mountain lion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 22, 2012)

My vote goes to T. Blondi also. Horrible hairs, big fangs and stridulation  and maybe 10" +
if you feed them well. All the ones I have had have been fairly active too.


----------

